# Warum nutzt Ihr Linux?



## Alexander12 (8. Dezember 2005)

Hi.

Wollt Mal ein kleines Voting eröffnen, im Linux Forum.

#Warum benutzt ihr Linux?
#Seid ihr umgestiegen von Windows oder hattets ihr von Anfang an?
#Was hat es für Vorteile.

Ich bin noch Windows-User (bitte nicht schlagen), denke aber darüber nach zu wechseln wenn Mono ausgereift ist.

Na dann, viel Spass beim Voten!


MfG Alexander12


----------



## Dennis Wronka (8. Dezember 2005)

*Re: Linux - Warum?*

Gib mal ein paar Auswahlmoeglichkeiten, dann mach ich da eine Umfrage draus.


----------



## Azi (8. Dezember 2005)

*Re: Linux - Warum?*

Mein einziger Grund, warum ich mit Linux arbeite, ist, weil mein WLAN-Adapter (mit dem ich ins Internet komme) dort nicht unterstützt wird. Ndiswrapper kann zwar den Windows-Treiber benutzen, aber mein WLAN-Adapter stürzt nach etwa 5 min. ab und ich muss ihn dann auch unter Windows neu installieren. Wäre das nicht so, würde ich Linux benutzen. Also, falls du einen Mega-Neuen Computer hast, solltest du erstmal abwarten oder zumindest sicherstellen, dass Linux auf deinem Rechner gut läuft.
*Edit:* Und wieder einmal war reptiler schneller...


----------



## Dennis Wronka (8. Dezember 2005)

*Re: Linux - Warum?*

Ich nutz Linux weil es schneller, sicherer und zuverlaessiger gibt.
Und mir die taegliche Freiheit gibt zu tun was ich will. Mit Linux kann ich reiten, schwimmen, Waesche waschen... Nee, ich werd albern.
Aber ich find es einfach gut bestimmen zu koennen was in meinem System abgeht.


----------



## Alexander12 (8. Dezember 2005)

*Re: Linux - Warum?*

Hi.

Nenn die Unfrage "warum benutzt ihr Linux?

# Es ist sicherer
# Es ist komfortabler
# Es ist zuverlässiger 
# Es ist billiger
# Es sieht besser aus
# Alles

Ist das ok?
Dann könnten wir ja auch gleich eine für die Windows-User machen, oder nicht?


MfG Alexander12


----------



## Dennis Wronka (8. Dezember 2005)

*Re: Linux - Warum?*

Ich denk mal eine reicht erstmal.
Schauen wir mal wie die Reaktionen sind und dann koennen wir mal ueberlegen sowas fuer Windows zu machen.


----------



## Azi (8. Dezember 2005)

*Re: Linux - Warum?*

Schön wäre es, wenn man dort Häckchen setzen könnte, denn es trifft weder alles zu, noch nur eine entscheidene Sache.
*Edit:* Sag mal, reptiler, kannst du in die Zukunft schauen?


----------



## Dennis Wronka (8. Dezember 2005)

Nein, kann ich nicht.
Aber ich fand das einfach sinnvoll eine Mehrfachauswahl anzubieten.


----------



## SilentWarrior (8. Dezember 2005)

> Es ist sicherer


Jo mei … natürlich! Alle zwei Tage liest man allein von irgendwelchem Mist im IE, und den gibt’s für Linux net. (Gut, das könnte man auch als ein Argument für Zeta werten.  Oder basiert das auf Windows?)





> Es ist komfortabler


Nagut, das ist es nicht wirklich. Viele Hardware-Sachen funktionieren erst nach einer ganzen Weile herumprobieren. Aber dafür hat man imo bei der grafischen Oberfläche viel mehr Auswahl als bei Windows. (Vor allem muss man nicht erst WindowBlind o.ä. installieren.)





> Es ist zuverlässiger


Das galt früher – ich habe einige Jahre Windows XP verwendet, und es ist eigentlich fast nie abgestürzt. Wenn man hingegen mit Windows Me gearbeitet hat, dann ist Linux wohl der Himmel auf Erden.





> Es sieht besser aus.


Das ist wiederum Geschmackssache. Ich find den Klickibunti-Stil von XP potthässlich (man kann ja wenigstens noch auf die klassische Ansicht umschalten).

Fazit: Warum zum Geier fehlt die Option: Aus moralischen Gründen? Das ist für mich _das_ Hauptargument. Ich hab einfach keine Lust, mir von einem bescheuerten Konzern aus Redmond vorschreiben zu lassen, was ich am Computer tun und lassen soll. Wie reptiler schon gesagt hat: Mit Linux kann ich alles machen, was ich will – ohne Lizenzbedingungen, EULA, Produkaktivierung oder sonstigen Quatsch.


----------



## Azi (8. Dezember 2005)

@reptiler
Genau das meine ich mit den Häckchen.
*Edit:*Immer, wenn ich auf "Senden" drücke, war jemand schneller...


----------



## Dennis Wronka (8. Dezember 2005)

Komfortabler find ich's ehrlich gesagt auch nicht. Es ist schon wesentlich einfacher einfach den Treiber runter zu laden als den Kernel neu zu kompilieren.
Aber durch die hinnehmbaren Einbussen am Komfort hat man Vorteile die ich persoenlich dem Komfort vorziehe. Wie z.B. Performance. Es ist einfach so, dass Linux sparsamer ist als Windows und vor allem geht es vernuenftiger mit den Resourcen um.
Und ehrlich gesagt find ich die Frickelei im System ganz gut. Einige hier wissen ja bereits, dass ich alles was ich so installiere aus den Quellen kompiliere. Vom Basis-System mal abgesehen, das ist im Moment Slackware 10.0. Aber Sachen wie der X-Server, viele viele Libraries, KDE etc. pp. kommen alle aus den Sourcen.
Ich denk mal zu Slackware 11 werd ich mal wieder die Platte putzen und "alles neu macht der Mai" spielen. Dann heisst es wieder Pakete bei der Installation auswaehlen und danach kommt der grosse Kompilator. 
Ich hatte auch mal ein Linux-from-Scratch laufen, auch eine feine Sache, aber das ist wirklich wahnsinnig viel Arbeit. Ich muss mal schauen, ich muesste noch irgendwo ein Dokument rumfliegen haben was ich nach dem Abschluss von Linux from Scratch angefangen hab, da hab ich mal festgehalten was in welcher Reihenfolge installiert werden sollte um dann irgendwann zu KDE zu kommen. 

Wie gesagt, ich mach mir gern die Arbeit die Linux mit sich bringt. Ich sehe es als Herausforderung. Auch in Sachen Hardware kann ich mich nicht beschweren. Es laeuft im Grunde alles, nur die Webcam will noch nicht. Aber die ist auch nicht so wichtig, und die kommt auch noch irgendwann dran. 

@SilentWarrior: Ich hab mal die moralischen Gruende hinzugefuegt und war so frei fuer Dich einen Punkt dort anzurechnen.


----------



## SilentWarrior (8. Dezember 2005)

> @SilentWarrior: Ich hab mal die moralischen Gruende hinzugefuegt und war so frei fuer Dich einen Punkt dort anzurechnen.


Vielen Dank! Wenn du schon dabei bist. Könntest du evtl. bei allen anderen Punkten eine Stimme abziehen? Ich hab aus Protest einfach alles angekreuzt (nicht gerade repräsentativ). Danke!


----------



## Neurodeamon (8. Dezember 2005)

Hmm, den Satz »Es ist sicherer« kann ich nicht so einfach hinnehmen. Im Grunde ist Windows (2K/XP) bei fähigen Usern genauso sicher. Man kann nämlich mit Linux ein ebenso löchriges System haben wie mit Windows. Der Vorteil von Linux ist das es halt in quasi jedem Aspekt modifizieren kann und somit mehr Möglichkeiten habe es abzusichern als bei Windows (da closed source).

Das es kompfortabler ist, kann ich bestätigen. Aber auch hier kommt es darauf an, was man erwartet. Ein Linux-Frischling wird den gewohnten »Kompfort von Windows« vermissen (oder mit meinen Worten: »Die Bevormundung durch Windows«).

Linux ist definitiv Zuverlässiger. Linux Server krepeln nach 2 Wochen Dauernutzung nicht plötzlich ab und »erfinden« ganz neue Fehler. Windows schon ...

Jajaja, Billiger als Linux gehts nicht!
»Billich, Willich!«

Hauptsächlich macht es mir aber Spaß mich in unbekanntes Gebiet einzuarbeiten. Linux bietet eine immer währende Quelle zum Lernen.


----------



## RedWing (8. Dezember 2005)

Ach übrigens nutzt ihr nicht nur Linux allein. 
Siehe
http://www.gnu.org/

Also sollte man vielleicht nochmal über den Titel des Posts nachdenken 

Gruß

RedWing


----------



## Azi (8. Dezember 2005)

Aber wir alle wissen, was damit gemeint war  . Und so sind auch unsere Antworten. Ansonsten wäre es ja auch falsch, nur 'Windows' zu sagen.


----------



## RedWing (8. Dezember 2005)

Azi hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Aber wir alle wissen, was damit gemeint war  . Und so sind auch unsere Antworten. Ansonsten wäre es ja auch falsch, nur 'Windows' zu sagen.



Nein eben nicht. 
Wenn man Windows sagt meint man das gesamte Betriebssystem. 
Wenn man Linux sagt meint man den Kernel. Im Gegensatz dazu beschreibt 
das Wort GNU/ Linux ein komplettes lauffähiges System...
Ohne den Präfix GNU kann man Linux nicht benutzen. 

Gruß

RedWing


----------



## Azi (8. Dezember 2005)

Wir meinten mit Linux das gesamte System mit dem ganzen drum und dran, wie hier jeder weiß. Und wenn wir sagen, dass wir mit Windows Logos designen, dann meinen wir nicht, dass wir das mit dem mitgeliefertem Paint machen (es gibt vielleicht doch verrückte auf dieser Welt, die es tun  ), sondern mit Adobe Photoshop (oder ein x-beliebiges anderes Programm, das nicht mit Windows mitgeliefert wurde).


----------



## RedWing (8. Dezember 2005)

> Wir meinten mit Linux das gesamte System mit dem ganzen drum und dran, wie hier jeder weiß.



ja ich weiß das auch, stell dir vor. Das ändert aber nichts an der Tatsache 
das wenn da Linux steht es trotzdem unvollständig ist...
Das soll jetzt nicht besserwisserisch sein. Es geht mir darum das das 
Wort gnu einfach bei solchen Themen mit genannt werden sollte, da es viel
zu oft in den Hintergrund gerät und die wenigsten wenn sie das Wort Linux 
hören auch gnu damit assoziieren. Ohne gnu kein Betriebssystem,
das wir nutzen koennten....

Gruß

RedWing


----------



## SilentWarrior (8. Dezember 2005)

> ja ich weiß das auch, stell dir vor. Das ändert aber nichts an der Tatsache
> das wenn da Linux steht es trotzdem unvollständig ist...
> Das soll jetzt nicht besserwisserisch sein. Es geht mir darum das das
> Wort gnu einfach bei solchen Themen mit genannt werden sollte, da es viel
> ...


Ich mach das absichtlich, da GNU sich nach 300 Jahren Entwicklungszeit immer noch nicht dazu aufraffen konnte, aus Hurd mal was vernünftiges zu machen.


----------



## Dennis Wronka (9. Dezember 2005)

@SilentWarrior: Ich habe Deinem Wunsch entsprochen.

@Neuro: Natuerlich kann man auch ein loechriges Linux haben, aber tendenziell ist Linux sicherer da durch OpenSource Bugs wesentlich schneller behoben werden und wenn man regelmaessig Updates faehrt (was man sowohl unter Linux als auch unter Windows, und auch jedem anderen System machen sollte) ist man bei Linux durchaus einen Schritt voraus. Denn es ist ja kein Geheimnis, dass sich Microsoft gern mal ein wenig Zeit laesst ein Loch zu stopfen. Bills Oma ist halt schon alt, da geht das mit den Socken nicht mehr so fix. 
Ausserdem hat man unter Linux bessere Einstellmoeglichkeiten der Firewall, wenn wir jetzt mal von der WinXP-Firewall ausgehen, mit anderen Produkten kenn ich mich nicht aus, aber die kosten auch wieder ein Schweinegeld. Und es gibt noch einen riesen Haufen weitere Security-Software, alles fuer Noppes und dennoch (oder vielleicht gerade deswegen?) gut. Natuerlich gibt es solche Software auch fuer Windows, aber das stellt dann in der Regel einen DoS-Angriff auf die Geldboerse dar. Und welcher Heimanwender, auch wenn er noch so sehr auf Sicherheit bedacht ist, gibt einen Haufen Geld fuer ein IDS/IPS oder einen guten Security-Scanner aus?

Zum Thema GNU:
Natuerlich ist die GNU-Software ein wesentlicher Bestandteil eines jeden Linux-Systems, aber ist es nicht bequemer einfach nur von Linux zu sprechen? Jeder der sich mit Linux auch nur ein wenig auskennt weiss doch sowieso, dass die ganze GNU-Software dabei ist.

Zum Thema Hurd:
Jaja, Hurd. Ich hab jetzt schon ein paar Mal probiert das im QEmu zu installieren, aber irgendwie bootet das nie wenn dann alles auf der Platte gelandet ist.


----------



## Neurodeamon (9. Dezember 2005)

Dennis Wronka hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Natuerlich kann man auch ein loechriges Linux haben, aber tendenziell ist Linux sicherer da durch OpenSource Bugs wesentlich schneller behoben werden und wenn man regelmaessig Updates faehrt (was man sowohl unter Linux als auch unter Windows, und auch jedem anderen System machen sollte) ist man bei Linux durchaus einen Schritt voraus. Denn es ist ja kein Geheimnis, dass sich Microsoft gern mal ein wenig Zeit laesst ein Loch zu stopfen.



Das wollte ich auch gar nicht in Frage stellen. Ich unterstütze bloss  das übliche Horrorszenario von Fanatikern nicht, deshalb wollte ich möglichen Win/Lin Diskussionen im voraus ein wenig die Schärfe nehmen . Die regelmäßigen, schnellen Updates sind sicherlich einer der Gründe warum ich in den meisten Fällen (Webserver/etc.) Linux einem Windows System vorziehe. Zum zocken eignet sich Linux freilich nicht wirklich (die sehr angenehme Ausnahme bilden Spiele wie NWN, Quake, Doom, etc.)


----------



## Azi (9. Dezember 2005)

Dennis Wronka hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Zum Thema GNU:
> Natuerlich ist die GNU-Software ein wesentlicher Bestandteil eines jeden Linux-Systems, aber ist es nicht bequemer einfach nur von Linux zu sprechen? Jeder der sich mit Linux auch nur ein wenig auskennt weiss doch sowieso, dass die ganze GNU-Software dabei ist.


Du redest von meiner Seele!

Knntest du mal eine Umfrage starten, wer welchen Desktop-Manager (oder war es Window-Manager?  ) benutzt? Das würde mich echt interessieren! Also so:


> Welchen <bitte richtiges Wort einfügen>-Manager benutzt ihr?
> -KDE
> -Gnome
> -Andere
> ...


----------



## Dennis Wronka (9. Dezember 2005)

Auf xwinman.org findest Du eine gute Uebersicht ueber die verschiedenen Window- und Desktopmanager.
Da gibt es ja durchaus Unterschiede. Und ein Desktopmanager benoetigt einen Windowmanager. KDE bringt sich da KWM mit. Fuer Gnome wurde soviel ich weiss in der Regel Enlightenment genutzt, aber soviel ich gehoert hab bringt auch Gnome mittlerweile seinen eigenen Windowmanager mit.


----------



## JohannesR (9. Dezember 2005)

Weil ich noch keine Zeit hatte meinen Arbeitsplatz im Buero auf NetBSD umzustellen...


----------



## Azi (9. Dezember 2005)

Ich wollte ja nur wissen, was ihr so alles benutzt und vorallem warum. Mir gefällt die Oberfläche on Gnome überhaupt nicht, aber immer mehr Distributionen förden geraden diesen Desktopmanager. Vielleicht bietet der ja mehr Vorteile.
Was benutzt du denn, reptiler? Das interessiert mich aber jetzt wirklich! Und was für Vorteile bietet Slackware (das neue Linux-Distributionen-Tutorial erklärt mir zu wenig, am Besten man befragt einen, der diese Distribution verwendet, wie dich  )?


----------



## Neurodeamon (9. Dezember 2005)

@azi: Ich verwende XFCE4, sehr schlanker WINDOW-Manager


----------



## Azi (9. Dezember 2005)

Sieht aus wie eine Mischung von KDE, Gnome und IceWM... Ich mach mal einen neuen Thread auf!


----------



## roseblumentopf (9. Dezember 2005)

Naja ich bin noch nicht ganz auf Linux umgestiegen, also hab auch noch XP drauf.
Drauf gekommen bin ich dadurch, dass wir an der Uni nur Rechner mit Unix haben, bzw. wenige mit Win, und wir auch unter Unix proggen müssen.
Wollte allerdings noch nicht komplett umsteigen, da man sich ja schon ein bisschen einfuxxen muss und mit dem zocken ist das ja auch noch so ein Problem. Aber vielleicht steige ich irgendwann komplett auf Linux um...mal sehen


----------



## Dennis Wronka (10. Dezember 2005)

Zu Slackware:
Ich nutze Slackware weil man dort noch schoen nah am System selbst ist und nicht, wie bei Suse, alles abgenommen bekommt. Slackware ist halt noch ziemlich "back to the roots".
Weiterhin ist Slackware auch nicht so aufgeblasen wie andere Distributionen. Mit 2CDs ist das noch recht schlank und fix geladen. Suse, Redhat und Debian sind ja absolute Knaller in Sachen Umfang. Dabei ist das meiste ueberfluessig, denn ich brauch keine 30 Editoren, keine 20 Windowmanager und auch keine 5 Office-Pakete. 

Zum Thema Window-Manager/Desktop-Manager:
Der Desktop-Manager meiner Wahl ist KDE.
Dafuer gibt es mehrere Gruende:

Als ich mit Linux angefangen hab, mit Suse 6.2, war KDE 1.1.2 standardmaessig dabei.
Von Gnome hat zu der Zeit im Grunde auch noch keiner geredet. 
Man koennte in diesem Fall also von Gewohnheit reden.
KDE bietet einen riesen Haufen nuetzlicher Software, und auch auf kde-apps.org finden sich einige interessante Pakete. Aber natuerlich kann man KDE-Software auch in einem anderen WM/DM nutzen.
Gnome aus dem Source zu installieren ist eine Tortour! Gnome besteht aus 2 Milliarden Libraries und kleinen Programmen. Man laedt ein Paket runter und das configure-Script meckert weil 2 andere nicht da sind. Das setzt sich rekursiv so fort bis man irgendwann keine Lust mehr auf Gnome hat.
Entgegen anderslautender Aussagen kann ich keineswegs behaupten KDE sei langsam. Natuerlich ist KDE recht komplex und braucht so seinen Anteil an Resourcen, aber den meisten von uns mangelt es doch wohl weniger daran, oder? 
Auf einem alten Rechner wuerde ich natuerlich eher auf IceWM setzen, aber einen alten Rechner wuerde ich sowieso eher als Server nutzen und dann komplett auf X verzichten.
Neben KDE hab ich in der Regel noch IceWM, AfterStep und Enlightenment installiert.
Ich nutze einen dieser 3 immer dann wenn ich grad die neue KDE kompiliere.


----------

